# Save Netflix to Disc



## Rubi (Mar 17, 2013)

Why can't Netflix movies be temporarily saved like Amazon movies? This is very useful when trying to watch movies during high traffic times when the internet is slow. Also the pause and other functions work faster on recordings then they do on streaming. The buffering on Saturday night is very annoying.


----------



## snarler (Feb 4, 2009)

Mostly because they don't want to make it easier for someone to grab a copy of a movie they are streaming and give it out to other people in violation of copyright laws.


----------



## jhilla (May 13, 2011)

Rubi said:


> Why can't Netflix movies be temporarily saved like Amazon movies? This is very useful when trying to watch movies during high traffic times when the internet is slow. Also the pause and other functions work faster on recordings then they do on streaming. The buffering on Saturday night is very annoying.


Rubi do you run a direct ETHERNET or a Tivo USB-Wifi approved device? I get cheated, I have Brighthouse Lightning 30MBS. My Asus WIN8 Notebook matches my AMD WIN7 DESKTOP but not the poor IpodTouch or Tivo Premiere XL. But in an apartment zigzagging corners and walls and allowing a toddler to disconnect and toss things around. Well wifi is best out of reach, I'm just saying. That said with HuluPlus you can adjust speeds in Tivo's interface, does Netflix provide the same option when you push down. Yes the item can play HD, but if you arrow down to the option does it let you downgrade to SD or less.


----------



## drkside (Mar 23, 2013)

I hate Netflix


----------

